# MSI Z170 Gaming M7 hohe SA und IO Voltage



## spukky82 (4. Januar 2016)

Grüß euch!

Ich habe ein Msi Z170 gaming M7 mit einem 6700k und einem Kingston HyperX Savage DDR4 2x8GB 2800mhz 1.35V.

Ich habe jetzt zusammen mit meinem Bruder (der die gleichen Teile hat), in den letzten Tagen versucht die CPU zu übertakten.
Meistens waren die Ergebnisse instabil. Der Rechner hat beim einschalten z.B. dreimel ein/aus geschalten bis er gebootet hat oder ist beim Windows Boot stehen geblieben. XMP war meistens aktiviert, Spannungen waren z.B. bei 4,5ghz 1.28V auch höher.

Nach längerem testen , konnten wir dann das Problem zurückführen auf den Speicher in Kombination mit der SA und IO Voltage.

Egal ob ich beim Speicher XMP aktiviere oder die Frequenz manuell auf z.B. 2666mhz mit 1.2V einstelle geht die SA und IO Voltage auf 1.264V!!!! (Ausgangswert SA 1.050V   IO 0.950V)

Dadurch kann man nicht einmal mehr den Spannungsmodus der CPU auf Adaptive stellen (während Multiplikator und Core voltage auf Auto stehen). Es lässt dann nicht mehr booten.

Manuell die SA und IO Voltage zu verringern in Richtung des Ausgangswert führt auch zu einer Instabilität.

XMP oder Frequenz manuell funktioniert nur wenn der Rest auf Auto steht. Aber die Spannungen von SA und IO sind dann viel zu hoch und es stellt sich mir die Frage wie lange das Board das durchhält. Nachdem man im Internet liest das man die zwei Spannungen besser gar nicht stellt, ausser man fährt einen hohen OC Speicher (ein 2800mhz speicher mit 1.35V dürfte das ja nicht sein)

Wie gesagt, tritt beim M7 Board bei meinem Bruder und mir auf (beide den selben Speicher). Verschiedene Bios Versionen haben wir getestet.

Wenn der Speicher in Standard läuft funktioniert das OC der Cpu sehr gut und sie braucht auch weniger Spannung als mit aktiviertem XMP oder manueller Speicher Frequenz eingabe.

Kennt das Problem sonst noch jemand?


----------



## Dragozool (5. April 2017)

Hab jetzt mein system auch aufgebaut und bin am OCen und rumspielen und bei mir sind die beiden Spannungen ( SA und IO ) ebenfalls im roten bereich bei 1,25 V und das ist wirklich iwie etwas was einen stutzig macht :/
Ist es nun bedenklich oder nicht? 
Ich hab 32 GB GSkill 3200MHz cl 16 ram und lasse ihn ebenfalls mit XMP laufen
mainboard ist jedoch das Z270 Gaming M7


----------



## MSIToWi (6. April 2017)

Danke für Eure Reports.
Wir werden uns das anschauen und versuchen nachzustellen.


----------



## Torsten4MSI (6. April 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe Rücksprache mit den Kollegen in Taiwan gehalten.

Unser OC Team welches auch die Speicher Testet und Prüft, hatte festgestellt das einige Speicher eine höhere IO und SA Spannung benötigt. 
Daher wird dies dann vom BIOS hoch gesetzt, um Speicher Probleme zu reduzieren. 
Dies ist natürlich nicht für jeden Speicher nötig, daher kann der erfahren User dies wieder runter setzten sofern der Speicher diese Spannung nicht benötigt.
Die Spannungen die Eingestellt werden sind alle geprüft und Problemlos verwendbar. 

Bezüglich des Speicher Problems bei dir, kannst du mal das neuste BIOS über M-Flash aufspielen.

Z170A Gaming M7 BIOS
http://msi-ftp.de:8080/main.html?do...0d285c42cb72a422913&realfilename=7976_1I2.zip


Gruß Torsten


----------



## Operation_PC (6. Januar 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe das gleiche "Problem" mit meinem MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon und den G.Skill RipJaws 4 schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-15-15-35.
Bei deaktiviertem XMP und somit 2133MHz RAM-Takt liegen SA- und IO-Voltage bei Einstellung auf Auto im normalen Bereich (1,05V/0,95V) und steigen mit aktiviertem XMP auf 1,32V bzw. 1,26V! Laut diverser Quellen sollen Spannungen über 1,25V auf lange Zeit aber schädlich sein.
Gibt es irgendeine Erklärung oder Lösung dafür?


----------



## Torsten4MSI (8. Januar 2018)

Hallo,

wie ich oben schon geschrieben hatte.
Je nach Speicher wird die SA und IO Spannung hoch gesetzt damit der Speicher stabil läuft.
Im XMP Profil können auch andere Werte verändert werden, dies ist ganz normal.

Es ist aber kein Problem, dass Mainboard kann so betrieben werden. 

Alternative die Speicher mit Memory try it Einstellen, dies sind Profile für die Speicherchips welche unser OC Team im BIOS hinterlegt hat.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## SkylineGaming (14. April 2019)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und habe genau das selbe Problem auch wenn das hier ein bisschen älter ist schon hätte ich dazu nochmal ne Frage. Ich habe das MSI Z270 Gaming M5 und ein i7 7700K ohne OC , und G.Skill Tridentz 3000Mhz. Das neuste Bios habe ich drauf. Sobald ich das XMP Profile Lade im Bios habe ich eine Spannung bei CPU SA Voltage: 1.256V und bei CPU IO Voltage 1.272V dadurch habe ich natürlich auch mehr CPU Temperatur und die Ram Voltage geht auf 1.360V . Standard ohne XMP Profile habe ich bei CPU SA Voltage: 1.056V und CPU IO Voltage 0.960V und Ram Voltage 1.2V

Wenn ich das jetzt hier richtig verstanden habe muss ich die im Bios manuell einstellen? z.B.  XMP on. 3000Mhz, CPU SA Voltage auf 1.056V einstellen und CPU IO Voltage 0.960V einstellen und den Ram Voltage auf 1.360 und gucken ob es stabil läuft? Falls es dann nicht laufen sollte müsste ich die CPU IO & SA anheben bis es stabil läuft? Habe ich das richtig verstanden? Bin leider noch nicht so erfahren dadrinne. Wäre cool wenn Ihr mir helfen würdet.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Skyline


----------



## IICARUS (14. April 2019)

Ja hast richtig verstanden, wurde auch bereits so mehrfach niedergeschrieben.


----------



## SkylineGaming (14. April 2019)

Alles klar iicarus danke dir für die antwort  dann werde ich das mal ausprobieren.


----------



## IICARUS (14. April 2019)

Kannst ruhig machen, passieren tut da nichts.

Es kann nur instabil werden und dann musst halt mit der Spannung etwas rauf.
Ich habe die Erfahrung mit meinen Intel Systeme gemacht das ich mit 3000MHz bis 3200 MHz mit IO 1,050v und SA 1,100v gut auskomme.
Sehe nur zu das SA immer etwa 50mv höher als IO liegt.

Meine 3600 MHz Speicher laufen mit dieser Spannung sogar noch problemlos.
Aber das kann von System zu System anders ausfallen.


----------

